# Overzealous Inspector



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Building under 2015 code and thought this dude was a bit off when he made us fill the waste lines all the way to the top of the vents under test to pass rough.

Had a list 7 items long at 1st correction notice to final. Building a single family home by the way. Plumber made all corrections and recalled inspection. Have a second list of corrections including appliances must be installed to final plumbing. Seems rediculous to me and am mulling making a stink over this but don't want to ruin good will with other inspectors. Anyone see appliance installation as a requirement to final plumbing?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I can see for gas appliances.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

bwiab said:


> Building under 2015 code and thought this dude was a bit off when he made us fill the waste lines all the way to the top of the vents under test to pass rough.
> 
> Had a list 7 items long at 1st correction notice to final. Building a single family home by the way. Plumber made all corrections and recalled inspection. Have a second list of corrections including appliances must be installed to final plumbing. Seems rediculous to me and am mulling making a stink over this but don't want to ruin good will with other inspectors. Anyone see appliance installation as a requirement to final plumbing?


Top of vents is standard here, unless you can build 10 feet of head above your last fitting. 

Never heard of appliances having to be installed. :blink: That's a weird one. What kind of appliances? Like stove and oven?



Delta


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

yep, fill to tops of vents standard in my part of Colorado.

And "ALL" apppliances need to be installed and functional before CO is issued. And I'm in the friggin boonies.

They just outlawed double and single wides set on piers too.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

We don't fill them, just plug them and charge with air pressure that has to hold for 15 minutes. We _can_ use water, but I've never seen anyone do it.

I've never had to have appliances installed for final.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Tinstaafl said:


> *We don't fill them, just plug them and charge with air pressure that has to hold for 15 minutes. We can use water, but I've never seen anyone do it.*
> 
> I've never had to have appliances installed for final.


water fill and pressurize tests are required as well. $$$$$


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kirkdc said:


> yep, fill to tops of vents standard in my part of Colorado.
> 
> And "ALL" apppliances need to be installed and functional before CO is issued. And I'm in the friggin boonies.
> 
> They just outlawed double and single wides set on piers too.


How the hell do they get that from builders who sell new homes without appliances?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Air test here , would have frozen pipes otherwise.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> How the hell do they get that from builders who sell new homes without appliances?



Good question. I'll have to ask my GC friend...or ask one of the inspectors when I see one. We seem to be getting Californicated here in CO as of late. Not that long ago you could build a new home with scribbled drawings on a restaurant napkin, show it to the county boobs and they'd OK it. 

They just outlawed tiny homes too. This is a region with wide open spaces..lots of people with 20-100 acres. Big area, small populace and yet the bull****e keeps getting deeper.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kirkdc said:


> Good question. I'll have to ask my GC friend...or ask one of the inspectors when I see one. We seem to be getting Californicated here in CO as of late. Not that long ago you could build a new home with scribbled drawings on a restaurant napkin, show it to the county boobs and they'd OK it.
> 
> They just outlawed tiny homes too. This is a region with wide open spaces..lots of people with 20-100 acres. Big area, small populace and yet the bull****e keeps getting deeper.


Washer and dryer too?

That’s all going to add up to big money. 

Here they just do the dishwasher.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> How the hell do they get that from builders who sell new homes without appliances?


I’d go to the appliance place and try to buy scrapped out ones. PITA but better than spending $3K+


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TimNJ said:


> I can see for gas appliances.


Why?


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> Washer and dryer too?
> 
> That’s all going to add up to big money.
> 
> Here they just do the dishwasher.


I just did a new home Monday, dishwasher, micro, stove/oven, washer dryer and fridge. GC told me if was a must for the CO. This was in Park County in CO.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

We ask that "installed" appliances, like dishwashers, be in for a final. Portable, movable, not "installed" appliances don't have to be there. 

On the plumbing look at the 2015 IPC, section 312.2 10-foot head of water or filled to the highest point.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Like others said we always fill them like that, as a matter a fact in the summer or weather permitting they go on the roof with the hose and fill it up.

As the appliances go, yes they check appliance installation since they came out with a tip-over prevention bracket to make sure the stove is secured so usually they will only check that and now they check the hood-vents to make sure they don't require make-up air.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> I just did a new home Monday, dishwasher, micro, stove/oven, washer dryer and fridge. GC told me if was a must for the CO. This was in Park County in CO.


Id raise hell about washer and dryer if it was a spec especially. Maybe the people like laundry mats or dry cleaning...

Had one inspector say he wanted appliances and I told him the situation which was that the client bought the appliances through Best Buy or somewhere instead of my vendor and I was not installing them. I said that the co would have to be taken care of later and he was cool and issued it that day. In reality I would have put the appliances in if it was not going to allow them to get a CO. Just more government over-reaching.

Always to the top of vents here


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> I’d go to the appliance place and try to buy scrapped out ones. PITA but better than spending $3K+


No used crap is ever gong to go in one of my new homes.

Show me where its in the book, and I'll comply.

Hell, I put new appliances in a 700/month rental.

But: No one's pulled that on me here in Oakland or Lapeer Counties.

Typical read of a C of O doc: "All appliances must be installed properly and be in proper working order."

That does NOT mean "all appliances must be installed." No, no, no.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Interesting.

I wonder if someone was pulling my leg. I'm calling the County tomorrow.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

D/W makes sense. There's a water and electric connection - safety and water damage reason. Gas stove makes sense. 75% of them I pull out are hooked up wrong. Pipe dope on the fitting. Washer/dryer makes no sense. Visible hose connection and an electric plug.

Fill vents through the roof here. More of a pain on remodels where it means we have to install a test ball fitting to isolate the new.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kirkdc said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wonder if someone was pulling my leg. I'm calling the County tomorrow.


In Colorado, there is no state adopted, overarching building code. That means individual jurisdictions can write whatever they want.

However - its not what some official "thinks" is the way he wants to run his little dictatorship. Whatever code there is, has to be voted on and adopted by the local municipality - be it county, unincorporated township, Village, city, etc.

And for that to be voted on - this body of rules and standards - it has to be in writing.

"In Colorado there is no compulsory statewide building code. Each jurisdiction in Colorado decides which code they want to adopt but it has to be at least the 2003 IECC."


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Good to know. I have been considering going to their little board meetings as of late to see whats going on. So if I understand correctly if these new "codes" are not voted in by the people then they are null and void. Time to do some digging. 

Someone told me they did (or are trying to ban) double wide homes as well.

I'll bet 100 bucks, they'll give me the runaround when I call.




SmallTownGuy said:


> In Colorado, there is no state adopted, overarching building code. That means individual jurisdictions can write whatever they want.
> 
> However - its not what some official "thinks" is the way he wants to run his little dictatorship. Whatever code there is, has to be voted on and adopted by the local municipality - be it county, unincorporated township, Village, city, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> And for that to be voted on - this body of rules and standards - it has to be in writing.


A friend of mine is an electrical inspector here, he was telling me that part of the electrical code where it states " all work must be done in a workman like manner" cannot be enforced any more because there is no written definition of "workman like manner". EVERYTHING has to be in writing.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> Good to know. I have been considering going to their little board meetings as of late to see whats going on. So if I understand correctly if these new "codes" are not voted in by the people then they are null and void. Time to do some digging.
> 
> Someone told me they did (or are trying to ban) double wide homes as well.
> 
> I'll bet 100 bucks, they'll give me the runaround when I call.


Thats how it starts..... before long it wont be a couple meetings and youll be on three commitees keeping the yuppies at bay with tree ordinances ect ect ect ect.... 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Water tests are mandatory.
Finals always require anti tip bracket on the stove.

And the stove matters. You can rent or sell a home without laundry, dryer, dishwasher or even refrigerator. Those are elective A stove makes it a dwelling.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom M said:


> Water tests are mandatory.
> Finals always require anti tip bracket on the stove.
> 
> And the stove matters. You can rent or sell a home without laundry, dryer, dishwasher or even refrigerator. Those are elective A stove makes it a dwelling.


Also the stove clearance requirements, every appliance is to be installed to manufacturers instructions. Instructions must be onsite at time of inspection.

They check anti tip bracket, are all of the screws installed between cabinet and over the range micro, and side stove clearances. The higher end ranges/stoves have a clearance requirement that goes 6" past the sides of the stove and 18" up


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Thats how it starts..... before long it wont be a couple meetings and youll be on three commitees keeping the yuppies at bay with tree ordinances ect ect ect ect....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's how it started for me. Attended a village council meeting where the body called "The Historical Society" was deciding a person could not put vinyl siding over his home that was in the Historical District. And definitely, his shade of gray was unacceptable anyway.

I got a chance to speak, called them the "Hysterical Society", and next thing I know, I'm on the Planning Commission. And I told the chairperson I wanted his job - so he quit. On the spot. And now I'm the chair, and the "Hysterical Society" gets disbanded by decree.

Good people - bunch of lemmings though.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

On the other hand if you meant that you would like to throw them over a cliff that is a totally different story.:laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> That's how it started for me. Attended a village council meeting where the body called "The Historical Society" was deciding a person could not put vinyl siding over his home that was in the Historical District. And definitely, his shade of gray was unacceptable anyway.
> 
> I got a chance to speak, called them the "Hysterical Society", and next thing I know, I'm on the Planning Commission. And I told the chairperson I wanted his job - so he quit. On the spot. And now I'm the chair, and the "Hysterical Society" gets disbanded by decree.
> 
> Good people - bunch of lemmings though.


Got a lot of that going on here, you have a bunch of stiff's in their 80's on the historic board dictating the do and don't on crumbling houses that ready to collapse.

The same thing goes for the Tree Commission in some town's, who make a big deal when it comes to lot cleanings for a house, and how important the trees are, but if you cut them a $10 check for each tree they don't give a s^*t if you cut the whole forest down. :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> https://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp





B.Johnson said:


> On the other hand if you meant that you would like to throw them over a cliff that is a totally different story.:laughing:


either way :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> No used crap is ever gong to go in one of my new homes.


We must have the most easy-going inspectors on the planet, I don’t think they’d even care if the dishwasher wasn’t installed. I’d prefer to leave appliances out of specs. Altogether, no way to know what the buyer is going to want. 

I’ve never handed the keys over without appliances but I also don’t pick them out every time. If it’s a lower end house I pick out a nice [cheap] stainless package and it’s usually all good. Get a little higher end and the buyer wants to pick.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> We must have the most easy-going inspectors on the planet, I don’t think they’d even care if the dishwasher wasn’t installed. I’d prefer to leave appliances out of specs. Altogether, no way to know what the buyer is going to want.
> 
> I’ve never handed the keys over without appliances but I also don’t pick them out every time. If it’s a lower end house I pick out a nice [cheap] stainless package and it’s usually all good. Get a little higher end and the buyer wants to pick.


Delivered them with zero appliances. Had delivered with just sub-floor in kitchen,. Had to seal osb with Thompsons, caulk base to osb. Inspector said that "met the letter of the law".

Stopped having to do rough-in pressure test when I switched from copper to pex. 

(knock wood)


----------

